# Bachlauf nachts abschalten?



## Lobo (9. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
mein Bachlauf wird nachts mit Zeitschaltuhr um 22 Uhr abgeschaltet und morgens 8 Uhr wieder an.
Jetzt habe ich gehört, das sei nicht gut, weil da über Nacht Bakterien absterben oder sowas, wenn sie austrocknen.
Was für Steine soll ich in den Bachlauf legen um die KH zu erhöhen.
Gruß, Lobo


----------



## Kalle (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bachlauf nachts abschalten?*

Hi,

am besten den Bachlauf immer laufen lassen. Richtig sonst sterben die Bakterien ab. 

Annett wird sich bestimmt noch melden, aber am besten Steine die Kalk abgeben. Aber nicht zuviel.  

Hab ich von Annett gelernt..  

grüße 

morphantro


----------



## Annett (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bachlauf nachts abschalten?*

Hallo,

@ Morphantro
Ich habe die Weißheit auch nicht mit Löffeln gefressen 
Und allwissend bin ich schon gleich gar nicht. 

Aber ich weiß meistens, wo ich suchen kann.

@Lobo
Zum Thema Wasserhärte und kalkhaltigem Gestein (unter Vorkommen und Verwendung) kann ich diese Seiten von Wikipedia nur empfehlen.

Ansonsten würde ich persönlich nur sehr wenige oder besser gar keine kalkhaltigen Steine fest im Teich verbauen. Die bekommt man später nur noch sehr mühevoll wieder raus. Dann doch lieber ein paar Steine oder Platten in den Teich legen und durch wiederholte Messungen herausfinden, wieviele Steine ausreichen.

Bei der Frage nach dem Abschalten des Wasserfalls spielt die Bauweise eine entscheidende Rolle. Wenn in angelegten Staustufen Wasser über Nacht stehen bleibt, dann wird es sicherlich nicht ganz so tragisch für die Bakterien werden.
Kannst Du evtl. mal ein Foto einstellen?! Das bringt für den einen oder anderen User hier vielleicht sogar noch eine gute Idee.


----------



## lotharw (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bachlauf nachts abschalten?*

Hallo Lobo,

ich würde den Bachlauf nicht ausschalten.

Bachwasser ist Bewegtes Wasser,Wasserbewegung führt zu Sauerstoffaufnahme  des Wassers.
Und im Sommer sinkt der Sauerstoffgehalt im Teich,besonders Nachts.
Weshalb willst du den Bach zu einer Zeit ausschalten an dem ein Bach nur Vorteile für den Teich bedeuten ?

Welchen KH hast du,weshalb willst du aufkalken ?

Zum Aufkalken kann man Muchelschalen,Steine aus dem Haustierbedarf,Schnabelwetze für Vögel, oder Muchelkalk nehmen.

Aber Vorsichtig damit umgehen,nicht daß der KH zu hoch wird.


mfg
lothar


----------



## Kalle (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bachlauf nachts abschalten?*

hallöchen,

@ annett

sollte doch ein Lob sein !!!  

gruß

morphantro


----------



## jrewing4 (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bachlauf nachts abschalten?*

Hallo,
wir hatten ja auch einmal einen Bachlauf. Beim Nachtsabstellen hatten wir aber mehr Algen im Bachlauf, außerdem mehr Blätter usw., weil die ja nicht gleich weggespült werden und sich dann festhängen. Bei Dauerlauf wars dann besser.
So, jetzt mach ich aber erst einmal 2 Wochen Urlaub.
Tschüß
Steffen


----------

